# reihenfolge des startes

## zbled

hallo zusammen, habt ihr vielleicht eine ahnung, wie ich die reihenfolge ausführbarer skripts / programme im default-runlevel steueren kann? ich habe derzeit das problem, das versucht wird, gshield zu starten, bevor eth0 hochgefahren ist.

gibt es eine möglichkeit, daß zuerst eth0 und anschließend erst gshield gestartet wird?

danke

martin

----------

## Pietschy

Jo geht

Offne dazu das entsprechende Script im Ordner /etc/init.d

und schreibe 

```
need net
```

In die depend() Sektion.

Schau notfalls auch mal in die anderen Scripts damit du siehst wie das Aussehen muss.

Ronny

----------

## zbled

ich habe jetzt das

depend() { 

need net

}            

in die datei /etc/init.d/gShield.rc eingetragen. jedoch ohne erfolg. 

könnte man eigentlich net.eth0 zum runlevel 2 und gshield.rc zum runlevel 3 hinzufügen? bzw. gibt es noch eine andere lösung?

nochmals danke

----------

## Marvin-X

 *zbled wrote:*   

> gibt es eine möglichkeit, daß zuerst eth0 und anschließend erst gshield gestartet wird?

 

Schau Dir mal folgende Anleitung an. 

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/rc-scripts.html

Habe sie zwar nur überflogen, weil ich mich erst seit einigen Tagen mit Gentoo beschäftige, sieht aber nachdem aus was Dir helfen könnte.

----------

## zbled

danke für eure hilfe, ich wußte nicht, daß ich ein extra start script schreiben mußte.. ich habe einfach die datei ins /etc/init.d verzeichnis kopiert und die datei mittels rc-update add gShield.rc default hinzugefügt. anschließend habe ich in diese datei das mit der abhängigkeit reingeschrieben, was nicht funktionierte :)...

für alle, die es interessiert, so geht es (danke an marvin-x und pietschy :)

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

	need net

}

start() {

	ebegin "Starting gShield"

	/bin/sh /etc/firewall/gShield.rc --start

	eend $? "Failed to start gShield"

}

stop() {

	ebegin "Stopping gShield"

	/bin/sh /etc/firewall/gShield.rc --stop

	eend $? "Failed to stop gShield"

}

----------

